# Lost Another One



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you read the obits? I was in the feed store this morning when a fella came in I did not know and ask if any one knew Bob Sad---. I said yep he is a very good man. Fella looked at me and said he died this moning of a heart attack. Stunned is the only word I can come up with. Bob was working out at the gym with his son. They went to the er but he did not make it. One of the best Bee keepers ever. Already missed you are.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My sympathies in the loss of your friend.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have lost many friends recently. We just NEVER know when or how our time will come....I just try to be ready at any time.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My husband, last year, got a call about another one of his best friends. The wife found her husband had expired while on a treadmill. He had been trying to improve his health, he was only around 60 years old, this seems so young to me? There is not any way for us to know when our time on earth is just up. I am sorry to hear about your friend...it never gets any easier for me either...

Hugs and God Bless,
Romy
Islandgirl


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

The really sad part is I lost two friends on the same morning. Yep they did not see it coming. One 63 one 57. RIP buddies.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm beginning to think everyone I know, outside of family, is gone--course, I;m the only one left of my birth family. Lost Hubby in March, see in the paper each week someone we used to work with. One we called a friend, but in reading his obit, realized how little I knew him. My time next? perhaps..


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

If you have anything unsaid, say it.
I googled my ex today and found out he died 2 years ago. I google his name every few years but never find him. you never stop loving if you ever really did, it was me who ran away. I just wanted to say 'how are you, I'm sorry I wan't stronger.' Way too late.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm sorry you lost your friend. 

I read the obits for work, and it does seem like so many younger folks are passing. Don't know if it's because my concept of age has shifted dramatically, or ...?


----------



## Bluebird (Feb 1, 2006)

We lost 3 good high school friends this past year. All 3 were just under 60. Are we really as old as we are? Makes you stop and think a bit.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yep, this is a tough thing about aging. So many gone and how to live with the loss. My only sister that I have left just buried her 50 year old only son (lost to cancer)---now that is a really tough one. She's not in good health, but we usually die of heart failure---quick at least. Guess this is where religion helps---better go get me some quick.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, but none of us is going to get out of this alive,


----------

